# The only conclusion that can be made from the bowls



## KYBobwhite (Jan 3, 2015)

The SEC East is the best conference in the nation. Undefeated in bowl play.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm sorry,  I didn't know the East was in any bowls this year.  

I guess congrats are in order


----------



## chadair (Jan 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm sorry,  I didn't know the East was in any bowls this year.
> 
> I guess congrats are in order



we gotta hang our hats on something


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm sorry,  I didn't know the East was in any bowls this year.
> 
> I guess congrats are in order



In this day and age of the Information Superhighway where we are bombarded with news content by the minute I can see how difficult it is to keep up with current events after reading all the "Bama Got Whupped" headlines. There are just too many of them to get through to move on to other things going on in the world.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

chadair said:


> we gotta hang our hats on something


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> In this day and age of the Information Superhighway where we are bombarded with news content by the minute I can see how difficult it is to keep up with current events after reading all the "Bama Got Whupped" headlines. There are just too many of them to get through to move on to other things going on in the world.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


>



And ya'll didn't even get on of those "Everybody Gets A Trophy For Trying So Hard" trophies.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2015)

yep the west sucks


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 3, 2015)

SEC west = BiG10 south


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 3, 2015)

*I'm tired of carrying them*

West would it have killed you to help a SEC brother out a little. Geeeezzz!


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2015)

Any given day, for the most part. You just never know.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And ya'll didn't even get on of those "Everybody Gets A Trophy For Trying So Hard" trophies.



Nope.... Got one even better


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nope.... Got one even better



Look boy's........ he's trying to leap over a land shark!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 3, 2015)

It's been awhile,  forgot what one of those looked like.


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2015)

The winner keeps coming from the west cause we keep beating each other  up.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2015)

Yea but they didn't play anybody. Lol. That's all I heard about the Bucks. Congrats SEC east. All except Fla. Can't bring myself to feel good bout them winnin anything


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> The winner keeps coming from the west cause we keep beating each other  up.


That's what league play is about. Got to have one team rise above the rest


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yea but they didn't play anybody. Lol. That's all I heard about the Bucks. Congrats SEC east. All except Fla. Can't bring myself to feel good bout them winnin anything



Thanks!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nope.... Got one even better



Oh that's right, I forgot. You guys got an "Everybody Gets A Trophy" trophy for beating Mizzou. Mizzou went to a bowl game and won so they get a trophy too. Don't you think it's nice when everybody gets trophy? I know I do.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Oh that's right, I forgot. You guys got an "Everybody Gets A Trophy" trophy for beating Mizzou. Mizzou went to a bowl game and won so they get a trophy too. Don't you think it's nice when everybody gets trophy? I know I do.






Whatever makes you fell better


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Whatever makes you fell better



Being a UGA fan beats being a Bama fan all day long for about the next 3 weeks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> The winner keeps coming from the west cause we keep beating each other  up.



Who's this "we", Kemosabe?


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Who's this "we", Kemosabe?



 east


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2015)

The new chant next year will be... SEC East! SEC East, SEC East!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The new chant next year will be... SEC East! SEC East, SEC East!!!!



Could be.
Lot of rebuilding/reloading to be done with the west. It wouldn't surprise me for Tennessee and Arky to be players next year.


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The new chant next year will be... SEC East! SEC East, SEC East!!!!



 From now on we walk around with 3 fingers to the side.  East sieedee.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Oh that's right, I forgot. You guys got an "Everybody Gets A Trophy" trophy for beating Mizzou. Mizzou went to a bowl game and won so they get a trophy too. Don't you think it's nice when everybody gets trophy? I know I do.



MAN where's our trophy??? All we got was a TCU tattoo on our butts


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> MAN where's our trophy??? All we got was a TCU tattoo on our butts



 Too bad... let me find a pic of our Belk gift cards.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Could be.
> Lot of rebuilding/reloading to be done with the west. It wouldn't surprise me for Tennessee and Arky to be players next year.



Me either. 10rc looked good in their bowl game as did Arky. But with the buffet of recruits at Bamma I find it doubtful.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Me either. 10rc looked good in their bowl game as did Arky. But with the buffet of recruits at Bamma I find it doubtful.



We have a problem "with our swing". Hard to say player development isn't what it used to be but thats sure what it looks like. Kickoff/punt coverage, DB's, O line, and FG kicking  has been miserable most of the past 3 years. We just had enough offensive firepower and a great D line to keep us afloat. Times are a changin' and the parity in recruiting is becoming more noticeable.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We have a problem "with our swing". Hard to say player development isn't what it used to be but thats sure what it looks like. Kickoff/punt coverage, DB's, O line, and FG kicking  has been miserable most of the past 3 years. We just had enough offensive firepower and a great D line to keep us afloat. Times are a changin' and the parity in recruiting is becoming more noticeable.



Your punter was awesome this year.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's what league play is about. Got to have one team rise above the rest



Bingo. The man has a good point.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We have a problem "with our swing". Hard to say player development isn't what it used to be but thats sure what it looks like. Kickoff/punt coverage, DB's, O line, and FG kicking  has been miserable most of the past 3 years. We just had enough offensive firepower and a great D line to keep us afloat. Times are a changin' and the parity in recruiting is becoming more noticeable.



Bobby Williams needs to go


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We have a problem "with our swing". Hard to say player development isn't what it used to be but thats sure what it looks like. Kickoff/punt coverage, DB's, O line, and FG kicking  has been miserable most of the past 3 years. We just had enough offensive firepower and a great D line to keep us afloat. Times are a changin' and the parity in recruiting is becoming more noticeable.



Bama was inarguably in a state of flux this year. I do not take that as an indication of collapse. St. Saban will find a way.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2015)

And here I was thinking this just proved again how good the PAC-12 is.  Best Bowl record among major conferences, best record among it's top 25 teams, and playing in the NC game.  What happened to the SEC dominance?  I guess we now know who the best conference REALLY is!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bama was inarguably in a state of flux this year. I do not take that as an indication of collapse. St. Saban will find a way.



Thank you ELFIII for bringing this up, I could not bring it up as I would be labeled a "Homer" by some of our less astute members...  you are correct, BAMA lost 12 players early to the NFL over the last 2 seasons, a couple of 5* were kicked off the team, and a couple just have not worked out.
Blake Sims should not have been a starting QB, but he did a great job for us, and I'm proud for him.
The real issue was in the O-line, especially the right side, that will improve next year. 
BAMA should have played for the NCG last year, and blew it.
This year was a total ? and Saban alluded to it all season, this team was not expected to do as well as expectations,...and Saban said this team over achieved...and he's right.
Thanks again ELFIII,...we'll be back


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> And here I was thinking this just proved again how good the PAC-12 is.  Best Bowl record among major conferences, best record among it's top 25 teams, and playing in the NC game.  What happened to the SEC dominance?  I guess we now know who the best conference REALLY is!



I'll give ya one every ten years...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Look boy's........ he's trying to leap over a land shark!!!



Did you hear the State of Florida has a new trophy ... yep, the block head trophy.  Florida was the winner with multiple incidences of team members blocking team members, but FSU snuck in there late and got them one too!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 5, 2015)

Well...fire somebody.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2015)

chadair said:


> we gotta hang our hats on something



i went to the Birmingham bowl with my brother in law. Hes a county employee and had a fistful of tickets to pass out.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Thank you ELFIII for bringing this up, I could not bring it up as I would be labeled a "Homer" by some of our less astute members...  you are correct, BAMA lost 12 players early to the NFL over the last 2 seasons, a couple of 5* were kicked off the team, and a couple just have not worked out.
> Blake Sims should not have been a starting QB, but he did a great job for us, and I'm proud for him.
> The real issue was in the O-line, especially the right side, that will improve next year.
> BAMA should have played for the NCG last year, and blew it.
> ...



Completely agree. I would be asked by coworkers/friends, etc. a few times each week if bama was gonna make it back to the big game. I always said that i doubted it this year due to inconsistent qb play and poor defense by the safeties. I saw this season as atleast a 3 loss season. I feel Sims did a good job overall and put up record breaking numbers, but there were too many times where he had to pull hisself together. Bamas not good at playing from behind.
I was very suprised and pleased they made it to the playoffs, but never expected it. 
Bamas reign on college football is not over by any stretch of the imagination as long as Saban is there. He has done a great job recruiting and adjusting to the new schemes being used in football today, but you cant adjust overnight. You have to recruit the right players for that, and of course as it stands right now, bamas #1 once again in recruiting.


----------



## chadair (Jan 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i went to the Birmingham bowl with my brother in law. Hes a county employee and had a fistful of tickets to pass out.



u shoulda hooked a brother up!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i went to the Birmingham bowl with my brother in law. Hes a county employee and had a fistful of tickets to pass out.



Where was it?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bama was inarguably in a state of flux this year. I do not take that as an indication of collapse. St. Saban will find a way.



I realize I'm late to the party here, but i agree. If Alabama goes 8-5 next year, then start sounding the horns. But considering all the turnover that happened there, going 12-2 isn't a sign of collapse.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2015)

chadair said:


> u shoulda hooked a brother up!!



i went over there saturday morning to do some business (I had forgot about the bowl game)and he found out I was in the area. He called me up and mentioned beer and football and beer again. It was fun and he had a cold case of beer and it was an early game. 1978 all over again.


----------

